# The Shoes Kobe Will Be Wearing On Christmas Day



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Based off "How The Grinch Stole Christmas".


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty hideous. Cool concept...but those colours are gross


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

fugly

Although it kind of looks like brazil colors.

But in any color that shoe looks hideous.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

wtf


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dirty


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Did Kobe got involved with EPA or something? This will be a distraction on game day, hopefully in our favor.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

those are god awful ugly. Then again, Kobe has almost always had ugly shoes though. The Air Zoom Huaraches were really the only ones I can think off the top of my head I've ever liked.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i like them. looks like geico gecko


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

terribad


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Didn't like them the first few times I saw 'em but they're slowly growing on me. Don't think I'd ever actually wear them though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Good lord


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

green?!?!? w....t......f......


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That shoe has genital warts


----------

